# Ridiculous prices for BMW Key Replacement - any solutions out there?



## Vince_nj1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just purchased a replacement key for my 2007 X5 4.8. Previous owner only had one key and didn't tell me until the day I paid for it and picked it up. I paid $202.16 with tax. I got the electronic key fob and the valet insert. My truck does not have the comfort option, however. No programing was needed. Just insert and go. I did loose all of my presets. (Temp, Seat, mirrors, radio stations & programmable buttons.) Good luck and enjoy your new car.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mauricen said:


> ... I do have the "spare" plastic key and adapter...


I understand the reference to the spare plastic key, but what's this "adapter" that you also mention...? Is it related to Comfort Access...?


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

timfitz63 said:


> I understand the reference to the spare plastic key, but what's this "adapter" that you also mention...? Is it related to Comfort Access...?


Picture a key fob with NO buttons, just a plastic shell shaped like a fob. The spare/wallet key is inserted in the end of the shell/fob and when it (fob+key)is then placed in the ignition port, you can start/drive the car. 
I don't have a Pic of the adapter but this is the key. It has nothing to do with comfort access.

dj


----------



## Mauricen (Nov 3, 2010)

BlaZinMJ3 said:


> bc we pay alot more money than you and expect "better" :thumbup:
> 
> p.s. i had a replacement key made for $200


And what kind of key did you get made for $200? Certainly not a 6 series key fob with comfort access.


----------



## Mauricen (Nov 3, 2010)

timfitz63 said:


> I understand the reference to the spare plastic key, but what's this "adapter" that you also mention...? Is it related to Comfort Access...?


Look in your glove box - all the way in the back - the adapter is usually there in many BMW models. You insert the plastic key into it and it inserts in the ignition and starts the car.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Well who would a thought it would cost over $500?
I'd be a bit upset as well.


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

Mauricen said:


> And what kind of key did you get made for $200? Certainly not a 6 series key fob with comfort access.


i dont have comfort access, but i dont see why there would be an extra charge of $300 for that as well. But yes, a 6 series key fob. Heck, an extra key fob for my cls55 amg with comfort access was only $175!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I'm not familiar with your keys, but the older fobs are about 160 after BMW CCA discount


----------



## Mauricen (Nov 3, 2010)

BlaZinMJ3 said:


> i dont have comfort access, but i dont see why there would be an extra charge of $300 for that as well. But yes, a 6 series key fob. Heck, an extra key fob for my cls55 amg with comfort access was only $175!


Yea, the comfort access is an extra $100+ on the key cost, and around $175 for the local dealer to program the old one out and the new one to your car.

My buddy has a 2009 CL63 and his key cost $150 with comfort access. Go figure.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

djfitter said:


> Picture a key fob with NO buttons, just a plastic shell shaped like a fob. The spare/wallet key is inserted in the end of the shell/fob and when it (fob+key)is then placed in the ignition port, you can start/drive the car.
> I don't have a Pic of the adapter but this is the key. It has nothing to do with comfort access.
> 
> dj


Hmm. Well, I have the third "plastic" key for my '07 X3. My third key looks similar to the one in your photo; but is light gray in color, and doesn't have any placard on the head like yours does.

I know I have started the vehicle using it, just to see if that key would do so. _But_, I had one of the regular "fob keys" with me at the time, so I don't know if that colored the results...? How close does the fob/adapter need to be to the ignition port for it to register?

Either the '07 X3 doesn't use this adapter, or mine is [hopefully] still hidden away somewhere inside the car... :dunno:



Mauricen said:


> Look in your glove box - all the way in the back - the adapter is usually there in many BMW models. You insert the plastic key into it and it inserts in the ignition and starts the car.


I will check inside the glove box, as suggested. I'd thought I'd seen everything that was in there already, but given I wasn't really looking for another fob-like adapter, I could have missed it. Would it be loose inside the glove box, or stored in a receptacle of some kind?


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

I wonder how much a comparable 2008 MB key runs these days? Could be that they both use more expensive keys these days.


----------



## Polarlys (Oct 8, 2010)

Tim, in mine, a '10 528i it is all the way forward inside the glovebox stuck in a holder moulded into the box. Mine came with the adaptor but no key in it. I'm going to see if I can weasel a replacment out of the dealer while at the same time getting the comfort access key fob that they owe me. Mine was also missing the glovebox flashlight. Wonder if I'll have any luck with that too. We'll see.


----------



## Mauricen (Nov 3, 2010)

I will check inside the glove box, as suggested. I'd thought I'd seen everything that was in there already, but given I wasn't really looking for another fob-like adapter, I could have missed it. Would it be loose inside the glove box, or stored in a receptacle of some kind?[/QUOTE]

Mine was against the back wall of the glove box, way up high, in a custom holder mounted to the wall. You really have to look for it.


----------



## Slick44 (Oct 22, 2009)

1. Vern- your a ***g
2. Maureen I am from jersey-- my 7 needed a new key because i dropped mine one too many times and it cosmetically was a mess. They replace if at Bloomfield BMW for 200. 
3. You can also consider the eBay method and buy a key from there and simple reprogram it to
Your car. 

Hole this helps... For additional info just pm me


----------



## Oldman M Coupe (Aug 2, 2009)

TED13B said:


> Keep trying dealers. Keys for a 650 without comfort access are under $200, for cars with comfort access it's close to $300. There is no programming required, just take the new key, hold it in the ignition for about three seconds, and you're done.


Only two keys at a time for comfort access, so if the two original keys were set up the replacement key has to be programed.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Polarlys said:


> Tim, in mine, a '10 528i it is all the way forward inside the glovebox stuck in a holder moulded into the box...





Mauricen said:


> Mine was against the back wall of the glove box, way up high, in a custom holder mounted to the wall. You really have to look for it.


Thanks, guys! I'll give it a closer look!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

timfitz63 said:


> Thanks, guys! I'll give it a closer look!


X3 has the old style ignition -- where you physically put the key in and turn. You do not need an adapter.

The newer models with the rectangular key fob need an adapter because the whole key fob goes into the key slot-- it is not just the cut portion of the key that goes in the ignition.


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

Mauricen said:


> I recently purchased a 2008 E63/650i Coupe. To my dismay, it came with a single keyfob. I feared it would cost me over a hundred dollars to replace. After all, a friend just had to replace his keyfob for his 2009 Mercedes E63 and it cost him $150.
> 
> I went into the dealer and to my surprise, they told me 3 days and $520!!! Are you friggin kidding me? They told me $270 for the key and $250 to program it - out of New Jersey.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. My dealer unapologetically quoted $270.00 to code my self installed alarm on my '09 X3. I had an indie shop do it and change the lock settings on my keys to unlock all doors with one click for $55.00 OTD. I guess my dealership service dept either has all the business they can handle or they would rather have no money than less money.

Either way, unless I have a problem the indie shop can't handle...... my dealer's service dept can kiss my a**.

Unfortunately I think we have no choice but to lube up and take it on key replacement. :dunno:


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

SARAFIL said:


> X3 has the old style ignition -- where you physically put the key in and turn. You do not need an adapter.
> 
> The newer models with the rectangular key fob need an adapter because the whole key fob goes into the key slot-- it is not just the cut portion of the key that goes in the ignition.


Yeah, I suspected that was the case this evening, after poking all through my glove box for about a half an hour and coming up empty on the "adapter quest." Just to convince myself the "third" key worked by itself, I locked up my X3; took the regular key back inside my apartment (well out of range for the fob); grabbed my "third" key; went back out to my X3, and successfully unlocked the doors (using the key in the door lock) and started the engine.

But thanks for the independent confirmation!


----------



## loopy756 (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of EbAy... you can get your keys for 80 bucks! (step 2) if under warranty, the dealership will usually program the key for free!!!


----------



## loopy756 (Nov 22, 2010)

heres a link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/07-0...p5197Q2em7QQcategoryZ33723QQitemZ150522960154


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

loopy756 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of EbAy... you can get your keys for 80 bucks! (step 2) if under warranty, the dealership will usually program the key for free!!!


The only way any dealer _I know of _will program a key for free under warranty is if it came with the car. The other thing to consider is even if they can make the electronic part work the "stick" (actual cut key in the fob) will be useless. I would rather pay the money and have it be right.


----------



## Hart2Hart2007 (Nov 16, 2010)

I had the same issue. I purchased my car from a non BMW dealer and it only had one key. 335I with CA. The cost for a second key was 493.00. 135 to program it and 358 for the key with CA feature. I talked to the salesman he told me to get a key made and they would refund me. I took the bill to them and they were even shocked at the price to have a key made compared to replacing a Benz key. Did your saleperson mention anything about the vehicle not having a second key before you made the purchase? I would ask if they could refund me at least half the money back. If they say no it's to late. I just wouldn't do business with them anymore. I think it is worth a shot. They have ton's of money and giving you a little help with the key will not hurt their pocket at all. I pray I never loose one of mine. They are very expensive to replace as we all know.


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

No wonder the dealer just offered me up "key replacement insurance" on my new 335i with CA. They wanted like $350 for that...I passed. If I lose one of my CA keys, i'll take the ridiculous charge as my punishment.

And seriously, how difficult or long can the "programming" portion of this be? My guess is they just stick a new key into a computer and let it do it's thing while they go work on other cars.


----------



## Mauricen (Nov 3, 2010)

*Yea, nice thought*



loopy756 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of EbAy... you can get your keys for 80 bucks! (step 2) if under warranty, the dealership will usually program the key for free!!!


Call any locksmith or dealer you can find. These ebay keys (the new, uncut ones) are worthless for the modern BMWs. And a pre-programmed one... nobody will touch it.

If you think you know differently, tell me who will.


----------



## loopy756 (Nov 22, 2010)

Make a long story short......"Hold on to your F'ing keys"


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

loopy756 said:


> Make a long story short......"Hold on to your F'ing keys"


Careful!!!!!

Karma can be a bitch and you can't hide from it. :thumbup:


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

Mauricen said:


> Call any locksmith or dealer you can find. These ebay keys (the new, uncut ones) are worthless for the modern BMWs. And a pre-programmed one... nobody will touch it.
> 
> If you think you know differently, tell me who will.


I think you're right. I don't believe the dealer has any way to make just any BMW key work with just any BMW. I needed an extra BMW key and expected they would need my key. They did not. All they needed was my VIN and a picture ID. They ordered the key, it took a couple of days and it came pre-cut.


----------



## mancho (Feb 13, 2004)

Same problem here. Other car dealer didn't have it from a prior trade in. I inquired about it before purchasing and told them to get it... which they didn't.

So I called the wholesale parts dept at the bmw dealer and pleaded with the wholesale parts manager who gave me a break and i got the spare fob laser cut key for wholesale, around 180 ... not the retail$ 350.

Its worth a shot. Find out what the wholesale guy likes, say maybe you can do him a favor and send him a free round of golf at the local club that your a member and can get at no cost to you.

I whined too when I discovered the price of the fob.


----------



## Mauricen (Nov 3, 2010)

*Other avenues*

I recently met with an independent BMW mechanic who said he can order keys from NJ, just like BMW. He said he could give me a better price. We'll see next week.


----------



## Mauricen (Nov 3, 2010)

*MB keys*



gtxragtop said:


> I wonder how much a comparable 2008 MB key runs these days? Could be that they both use more expensive keys these days.


A friend has a 2009 Mercedes CL63 - he lost a key and they charged him $150 - he has comfort access and all the same features as mine.


----------



## CaptSlow (Sep 4, 2011)

What a rip off. It prob costs bmw like 5 bucks to manufacture.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

CaptSlow said:


> What a rip off. It prob costs bmw like 5 bucks to manufacture.


Did you really need to bump a 10 month old post up to post that?


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

TerraPhantm said:


> Did you really need to bump a 10 month old post up to post that?


he is trying to get his post count up by making idiotic posts.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Did you really need to bump a 10 month old post up to post that?


Did you notice his user name?


----------



## Maverick64 (Jun 27, 2011)

Try Oyster Bay BMW in NY...........family dealership..................516-922-5555


----------



## gosee (May 27, 2009)

Patrick said:


> I am not sure about that, but not only is the missing key an expensive item to replace, but it's also a safety issue. Who has the missing key? :dunno:
> 
> *I wouldn't accept a used BMW without ALL of the keys.*


you're retarded.


----------



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

A key for my old X5 easily tipped $300...
I just bought an '09 e92 from a dealership and *they ordered me a new key free of charge*. It wasn't part of the agreement, but I can bet you it's part of their customer loyalty policies to keep us happy. 
The car was bought from them and bought back by the same dealer, and was returned with only one key. :dunno:


----------



## tsklan (Jul 14, 2014)

*They profit insurance companies and car companies, not drivers.*

_"However, whatever they cost is the cheapest insurance you will ever buy."_

A new key for my car is about the same cost as my liability and comprehensive insurance per quarter for two cars.

I pay comprehensive insurance so that I'm covered for about everything, including theft. I don't need expensive keys to worry about or security systems that might prevent me from driving my car in the case of a malfunction.

These keys aren't for _our_ sake. They are money makers for car companies and money savers for insurance companies. Don't let anyone convince you otherwise. They suck.

Do you think your insurance company is giving you an adequate discount for having to pay $500 for a spare key? Not mine.


----------



## charles3ct (Oct 21, 2014)

tsklan said:


> _"However, whatever they cost is the cheapest insurance you will ever buy."_
> 
> A new key for my car is about the same cost as my liability and comprehensive insurance per quarter for two cars.
> 
> ...


I agree - all it takes to steal a car is someone with a tow truck - no key - code or fob required. My wife looses keys like our dryer looses socks. Or perhaps that is because she does this wash ...:rofl:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

charles3ct said:


> I agree - *all it takes to steal a car is someone with a tow truck - no key - code or fob required. * My wife looses keys like our dryer looses socks. Or perhaps that is because she does this wash ...:rofl:


True, but it does make it more difficult. N4S


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

There wouldn't be more than $30 worth of electronics in a key.

Total cash cow.


----------



## schoenling (Apr 2, 2014)

*BMW Key Costs*



Mauricen said:


> I have called all of the dealers in the local area, and the story is the same with all of them. A new key fob with keyless entry, programmed for the 650i is going to cost $525 to $535. There is no way around it at all, if you want the same key type.
> 
> However, there is another solution that I guess will work. They can order a plastic insert and an adapter that will allow the car to be opened and started the old school way... by inserting it. It is a pain, but it makes sense as this will be just a backup key to get the car started. The price is around $80 total. I can live with that as it solves the need for now. If I ever lose my key fob, I can then belly up for the $535 one.
> 
> Still, why is BMWs so much more than Mercedes on their comparable car?


Something doesn't make sense. Are you replacing just the key or the whole remote key system? The key itself can be purchased just about anywhere for less than $80. Replacing the entire system (key transmitter, remote key receiver, etc) and tearing up the dashboard to get to it, then yes, $500 is about right for labor and parts.


----------



## Grubrunner (Jul 13, 2015)

You know this discussion is 5YRS old, right?


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

You might as well start getting use to it, BMW is not a cheap ride to own and operate...


----------



## z3jeff (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds like a rip-off to me. The dealer wanted $325 for a replacement key and fob for my Camry. The dealer only charged me $65 for replacement key (no fob) for my Z3. Charging additional early $500 for a $2 piece of plastic holding a 5cent chip, the fob, is almost criminal. The problem is they got you and they know it. You can' t get it at ACE Hardware.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

I had to spend ~$180 to replace a lost key for my wife's 2003 CRV two years ago. FOB/key purchased on-line -at a discount, and while I could program the fob myself- the key, which had an embedded chip. had to be programmed by the dealer so it would actually work. This could be a great after-market opportunity for someone with the know-how to execute it (i.e. programming replacement BMW key fobs). 

But the days of going to Ace or True Value and paying a few bucks for them to cut a new key are fading fast. Just remember that your key fob is worth hundreds of dollars and treat it accordingly.


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

So the lesson is if you buy a used Bimmer, make sure you get both key fobs or negotiate the price further down...


----------



## mazook98 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Cheaper alternative.*

This place advertises replacing lost BMW smartkeys (or just providing backups) for £149. That's about $185 U.S., and is the cheapest I've seen. 
https://www.autolocksltd.com/car-manufacturers/bmw-lost-car-keys/


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

Mauricen said:


> I recently purchased a 2008 E63/650i Coupe. To my dismay, it came with a single keyfob. I feared it would cost me over a hundred dollars to replace. After all, a friend just had to replace his keyfob for his 2009 Mercedes E63 and it cost him $150.
> 
> I went into the dealer and to my surprise, they told me 3 days and $520!!! Are you friggin kidding me? They told me $270 for the key and $250 to program it - out of New Jersey.
> 
> ...


In case this thread hasn't been mentioned you may want to check it out.

Key Fob Replacement and Programming


----------



## davewisz (Jan 5, 2017)

Really, I think the prices for replacement keys are outrageous. Its legal robbery if you ask me and I already know nobody did.


----------



## arronjohnson (Dec 3, 2015)

I got one off eBay for my e46 for $8 works great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 99Z3Richard (Sep 26, 2007)

Did you ever get another key and what was involved and what did it cost you?


----------



## 99Z3Richard (Sep 26, 2007)

I had bought another key (remote) off of ebay. I took it to a local locksmith to get it cut. He charged me $45 to cut the key with the promise it would work. He needed my key to cut the replacement. Two days later he called to say my key was ready. I had to take another car to pick up the keys ( my Z3 was currently without a key). When I got home I found that the key would turn on the ignition, but, would not start the car. I returned to the locksmith and asked for a refund of the $45 and he denied he ever promised it would work. I asked to speak with the owner who was in the back room. After a 5 minute wait the owner appeared and I reiterated the above. He told me, after referring to a reference manual, that there is no way they could make a key to work for a BMW Z3 and therefore, they would never promise that it would work. I asked him why anybody in his right mind would spend $45 for a key that would enable him listen to his car radio in the event lost his working key. But, it was to no avail, this SOB had my $45 and he was going to part with it. I should be kicking myself in the ass, my local BMW dealer had quoted me a price of $55 for a replacement key - I had to save the $10!


----------



## z3jeff (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a 2001 Z3 and wanted a 2nd key. Dealer charged me $61. I had to show proof of ownership of car. It took 3 days as it was shipped from Ca. Enen though it came from BMW it did not work. They had to send me another one. That one worked.


----------



## nijode (Jul 3, 2010)

Last year we bought a 6 month old 2016 X3 with 3000 miles on the odometer that came with only 1 key. I called several dealers looking for a deal and the best any of them could do was about $410. I also checked eBay but I could not find anyone who could provide a key for a 2016. The same was true of any of those guys on the internet with the slick web sites, none of them could provide a key for a 2016. Then by Googling "BMW replacement key" I discovered a BMW web site that said to call your local dealer if you need a replacement key, *OR*, "California residents needing assistance with a replacement key, please call 1-888-575-5397 at any time." I don't know the significance of the 'California' number and frankly don't care, the key worked the first time and every-time since, $165.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

nijode said:


> Last year we bought a 6 month old 2016 X3 with 3000 miles on the odometer that came with only 1 key. I called several dealers looking for a deal and the best any of them could do was about $410. I also checked eBay but I could not find anyone who could provide a key for a 2016. The same was true of any of those guys on the internet with the slick web sites, none of them could provide a key for a 2016. Then by Googling "BMW replacement key" I discovered a BMW web site that said to call your local dealer if you need a replacement key, *OR*, "California residents needing assistance with a replacement key, please call 1-888-575-5397 at any time." I don't know the significance of the 'California' number and frankly don't care, the key worked the first time and every-time since, $165.


Haha. Yup I went through the same thing a couple of months ago when I lost a key from my 2013 535. $420+ from any dealer, then found that California-resident special number and got it for $250. Must be a law for "reasonable" replacement key cost due to some politician losing their key at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## davewisz (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi guys, Well I have good news for anyone needing a replacement key for a BMW at least if you live near PITTSBURGH PA, I got a replacement key with a chip so it could start for $69.00 plus tax. I purchased the key from Bobby Rahal BMW of South Hills. My key was ready for pickup the next morning. I did not have to give my key up for anything, they cut the key from BMW records, they did require the last 7 numbers from my VIN and I was required to have title or owners card and had to pick the key up in person. I have purchased other parts from them and they were less than on ebay if you can believe that! Purchased rubber strut spring pads only$8.00 a piece and they shipped for $5.00! Found a good dealership not out for blood money on everything. Happy shopping, Davewisz


----------



## El Dude (May 1, 2018)

The local dealer quoted me $606 plus tax (481 + 1 hour labor) for an extra key.

How can they say that with a straight face? That is so insane, it makes me angry. I want to beat his stupid face in.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

El Dude said:


> The local dealer quoted me $606 plus tax (481 + 1 hour labor) for an extra key.
> 
> How can they say that with a straight face? That is so insane, it makes me angry. I want to beat his stupid face in.


The $400+ is pretty standard, especially if you have Comfort Access. But you don't need the "labor" to pair the key if your car has the image of a key on the steering column, you do the pairing yourself in a couple of seconds when you start the car.


----------



## El Dude (May 1, 2018)

Carbon Fiver said:


> The $400+ is pretty standard, especially if you have Comfort Access. But you don't need the "labor" to pair the key if your car has the image of a key on the steering column, you do the pairing yourself in a couple of seconds when you start the car.


He said the programming was required for the Comfort Access.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

El Dude said:


> He said the programming was required for the Comfort Access.


Does your car have the key image on the steering column? If so then they're lying or misinformed - I think the earlier cars without the key image DO need programming labor - but not the ones with the key image. You just start the car while having both the new key and an original key in the car, and it syncs. I went through it on my F10 with Comfort Access, they just handed me the key from the parts counter.


----------



## El Dude (May 1, 2018)

Carbon Fiver said:


> Does your car have the key image on the steering column? If so then they're lying or misinformed - I think the earlier cars without the key image DO need programming labor - but not the ones with the key image. You just start the car while having both the new key and an original key in the car, and it syncs. I went through it on my F10 with Comfort Access, they just handed me the key from the parts counter.


My car has a little slot under the start button to put the fob in. It doesn't have to be in there, but it recharges the battery when it is. There is no key image on the column that I know of...


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

El Dude said:


> My car has a little slot under the start button to put the fob in. It doesn't have to be in there, but it recharges the battery when it is. There is no key image on the column that I know of...


Yeah, then I think you're stuck with the "programming" unless someone that knows more says otherwise.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

On the type he mentions it will function but the CA part will be disabled without some programming.
It is also the car that needs it. 
The cars software holds 10 slots for fobs for the life of the car.
Only the first 2 of these slots are capable of CA.
So on purchasing the third fob, one of the first two slots has to be removed to allow the third to be moved into its place and capable of CA.
This is the programming that is done.
On my old e60 I bought a new fob from the dealer but it came directly to my house.
Since it was non CA it was ready out of the box.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have been reading this thread you would know that buying from the dealer is not only the best but also practically the only way.
I would suggest calling around as you will get a variety of prices but sadly none will compare to the California price.


----------



## 528iDad (May 5, 2018)

I read the entire, 8 year old thread and would rather pay whatever price for a new key than drive an MB, Nissan, infinity or other previous mentioned vehicles. 

That being said I live in California where the pricing is allegedly different. 


Edit, 6:30a:

I just got off the phone with the BMW key group (1 888 575 5397) where a nice lady quoted me a non-comfort access replacement key for $150 + applicable state taxes. Jessica further explained that the key would be available at my local dealership the following day if ordered before 10a. I was actually surprised to learn that it’s a 24 hour service. What a job.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sorry that wasn't actually addressed to you, so no offense.
I don't know what GSA stands for so I don't know where you are.
I'm glad you were taken care of for a reasonable price.
I have searched before but never found the reason behind the California pricing.
I paid the same price for what you bought a few years ago when I had an e60.
The price seems to go up drastically when you opt for CA.


----------



## ttflier (Mar 17, 2018)

I paid $200 for a spare chipped key for my 2006 Z4 through United BMW of Gwinnett in Atlanta. I had to program the remote myself, but there are instructions on how to do that on the Internet. I bought the car from a private owner and knew it was missing the key at closing - sucked it up as part of the restoral process.


----------



## 528iDad (May 5, 2018)

wcr3d said:


> I'm sorry that wasn't actually addressed to you, so no offense.
> I don't know what GSA stands for so I don't know where you are.
> I'm glad you were taken care of for a reasonable price.
> I have searched before but never found the reason behind the California pricing.
> ...


No offense taken. I didn't think anyone was addressing me in particular. GSA is the acronym I use for the greater Sacramento area.

I haven't bought the key yet, but plan to soon. I got my car from an independent dealer whom I'm pretty sure only got one key to begin with. The California price seems reasonable though. Given markup and what you're getting. Yeah, cheaper cars have cheaper replacement parts. But they are cheaper cars for a reason so I'm good honestly


----------



## El Dude (May 1, 2018)

This is the response I got from carskeyreplacement.com:

Hi,

Thank you for contacting us. Your request is very important to us.

It will be 29$ service call fee for tech to come out to your location and start at 90$ to cut and program a new key.

Schedule Now

Frequently Asked Questions

Contact key makers directly and have them bid for your service	

Find a local dealer	

Blank keys online

I guess the thing to be aware of is the "Start" at 90$


----------



## El Dude (May 1, 2018)

wcr3d said:


> If you have been reading this thread you would know that buying from the dealer is not only the best but also practically the only way.
> I would suggest calling around as you will get a variety of prices but sadly none will compare to the California price.


I may be visiting California this year. You can set up and order your key via email (proof of ownership etc.) . However you need to be PRESENT (somewhere in California) to sign for the delivery. It is $150 for a cut BMW key with FOB. It's an extra $100 if you want Comfort Access.

The reason it's cheaper in California is because they have a LAW that says car companies can't ream you up the ass for a replacement car key.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

El Dude said:


> I may be visiting California this year. You can set up and order your key via email (proof of ownership etc.) . However you need to be PRESENT (somewhere in California) to sign for the delivery. It is $150 for a cut BMW key with FOB. It's an extra $100 if you want Comfort Access.
> 
> The reason it's cheaper in California is because they have a LAW that says car companies can't ream you up the ass for a replacement car key.


You can't just "visit" a California dealer and "be present" for key delivery to get the deal. You have to show proof that the car is registered in California, as well as your California driver license.


----------



## El Dude (May 1, 2018)

If you are IN California, you can get the deal.

In 2007, California began requiring car manufacturers to give electronic key replacement information to registered locksmiths so lost electronic keys could be replaced 24 hours a day, seven days a week. To allow manufacturers adequate time to comply, a six-year exception was made for manufacturers that provide a replacement key overnight. Legislation to permanently exempt certain vehicle manufacturers from the requirement to provide locksmiths with electronic key code information was vetoed by Governor Jerry Brown. The bill would also have made permanent the requirement that exempted manufacturers operate a request line whereby owners could obtain a replacement key within one day of the request or via overnight delivery from the manufacturer. The governor claimed that the 24/7 standard for car key replacement should apply uniformly to all manufacturers.


----------



## El Dude (May 1, 2018)

El Dude said:


> Not what I was told when I called (1-888-575-5397). YMMV
> 
> First thing he asked was "Do you live in or will you be passing through California". Then he had to check with a supervisor and returned and said I could show proof of ownership via email, but had to sign for the key (with ID) in California.


Could be a loophole. The law states that if the car was sold, leased or registered in California after January 2006, you can get a new key within 24 hours for up to 25 years after it was originally sold/leased. My car was originally sold in California...


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

El Dude said:


> Could be a loophole. The law states that if the car was sold, leased or registered in California after January 2006, you can get a new key within 24 hours for up to 25 years after it was originally sold/leased. My car was originally sold in California...


When I got my key through the California program last year, on the phone they asked for my license and registration numbers, and I had to present them both when I picked up the key from my dealer. I guess my point is, if someone outside of California is looking to try this, they'd better be clear with the person on the phone what verification will be needed at the time of order and when they to pickup their key, as the charge is made to your credit card when you make the call to the 800 number.


----------



## El Dude (May 1, 2018)

Carbon Fiver said:


> When I got my key through the California program last year, on the phone they asked for my license and registration numbers, and I had to present them both when I picked up the key from my dealer. I guess my point is, if someone outside of California is looking to try this, they'd better be clear with the person on the phone what verification will be needed at the time of order and when they to pickup their key, as the charge is made to your credit card when you make the call to the 800 number.


Yes, good advice.

But I wonder, if you are in CA for a visit, long or short, and you loose your key, if you couldn't use the service. The spirit of the California law says you should be able to get a replacement key within 24 hours... Either through a third party who has transponder information or from the Mfg (as in BMW) through a 24/7 hotline.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Even if this is true is doesn't explain the price.
To me it would say I have to make it available but nothing saying I couldn't charge out the wahzoo for it.
Also later model fobs like yours have very little need for the metal key.
I have owned two now for a number of years and have not yet used or needed the metal key even once.


----------



## didee73 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey Mauricen, I feel for you, I went down the road not having key inside, finding later in many pieces, I'm told $200, for a key an $150, to program, Yuck, Nothing like learning hard way.


----------

